# French Embassy



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

"The Salafi Jihadi Movement is planning on Friday to protest outside the French Embassy in Cairo against the country's military strikes on Islamist rebels in Mali.

At the request of Mali's interim president, France has conducted air strikes for the past week and sent ground troops to halt the advances of Al-Qaeda-linked militants in its former colony. The African Union and West African nations have also contributed troops to the UN-sanctioned mission."

Salafis to protest French intervention in Mali | Egypt Independent


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

was waiting for that..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

*Friday protests*

and this in Tahrir:

Egypt's revolutionary forces to mark Port Said anniversary - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

This is what I love about Cairo, its the centre of the world.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

It could also be the center for Jihadist activities too if they get a foothold and sponsorship from the Egyptian political wing of Salafi extremists. That party cuddled up to the MB to get a foothold after the revolution.
Cairo would never have allowed them space on their own. 
Why should they now in Tahria Square?

Eco-Mariner.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

aykalam said:


> "The Salafi Jihadi Movement is planning on Friday to protest outside the French Embassy in Cairo against the country's military strikes on Islamist rebels in Mali.
> 
> At the request of Mali's interim president, France has conducted air strikes for the past week and sent ground troops to halt the advances of Al-Qaeda-linked militants in its former colony. The African Union and West African nations have also contributed troops to the UN-sanctioned mission."
> 
> Salafis to protest French intervention in Mali | Egypt Independent


Then we have the rght to demonstrate at the Algerian embassy who's army went in yesterday and shot at anything that moved apparantly at the gas plant overtaken by the jihadists who came in from Libya.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> Then we have the rght to demonstrate at the Algerian embassy who's army went in yesterday and shot at anything that moved apparantly at the gas plant overtaken by the jihadists who came in from Libya.


Of course you have the right.

The jihadists are from all over, including Egypt. 3 Egyptians (killed) among them.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Of course you have the right.
> 
> The jihadists are from all over, including Egypt. 3 Egyptians (killed) among them.


I wasn't refering to them but the expats that work at the plant who were killed a figure of around 30.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> I wasn't refering to them but the expats that work at the plant who were killed a figure of around 30.


I know, I was trying to clarify that "the jihadists who came in from Libya" are from all over.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

And what a nightmare it was.. the street was closed off so of course the traffic what at a standstill.. 90 minute for 30 minute journey..

Egyptian friend said ... what the hell is this.. not again,


----------

